# Ferret bedding set



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Ferret bed set hamock, cozy pouch and wash bag

Ferret or rat bedding set - hammock, pouch and wash bag on eBay (end time 14-Jul-11 19:07:44 BST)

Ferret Hammock

Cozy Ferret or Rat Hammock - yellow with hearts  on eBay (end time 14-Jul-11 19:16:46 BST)

Thank you for looking


----------

